# Last minute advice - St. Andrew Bay



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all,

Tomorrow morning the old man and I are loading up to hit our favorite trout spot on St. Andrew Bay. I'm still in the hunt for my first redfish, though. I'm wondering if anyone has fished the bay over here and has a good spot for reds? Not putting one in the boat is killing me! We have the bait net for menhaden if we spot some, otherwise the electric chickens, topwaters, and redfish magic lures are the order of the day. 

-R.


----------

